
Silicon Valley’s psychedelic wonder drug is almost here - distant_hat
https://www.fastcompany.com/90436824/silicon-valleys-psychedelic-wonder-drug-is-almost-here
======
masonic
Does anybody know why savanthwp.com is defunct?

